# Childish stuff



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Passing sorrow
Mine wasn't a hat
Or a scarf
A scone
Tender moan

I escaped it _all_ for tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

What other kind of moans do women make..? all women ever seem to do is "moan"...


----------

